# [US NR] Pavan Ravindra - 11.26 OH average, 9.02 Single



## DanpHan (Jan 30, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1348&cat=13&rnd=3

this comp is nuts


----------



## Iggy (Jan 30, 2016)

Wat

WR pls


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 30, 2016)

Wat... Somehow saw this coming tho through his sub10 ao5 recently


----------



## Jbacboy (Jan 31, 2016)

GJ! He has it on film too.


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 31, 2016)

Jbacboy said:


> GJ! He has it on film too.



good for him  as long as he didn't get sub-8 2h, I'm happy for him


----------



## jonlin (Jan 31, 2016)

many insane

wow


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

What the hell! That's absolutely incredible, congratulations Pavan!


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 31, 2016)

Pavan, your skills are insane. Gogogogo WR.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 31, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Pavan, your skills are insane. Gogogogo WR.



Antoine has a round of OH in half an hour. The race begins.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 31, 2016)

can I get this please


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> can I get this please


lmao you


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 1, 2016)

LOL the kid at the end. "Was that OH? Was that OH?"
Like, you're watching the OH finals, yes it was OH XD


----------



## biscuit (Feb 1, 2016)

Ninja Storm said:


> can I get this please



No. (stupid character limit ruining my jokes)

EDIT: And time requirement


----------

